# 'Poppet' - A very special cat, looking for a very special home!



## lor1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi all, 'Poppet' & myself are in need of a little help. (This may turn out to be a long story) 

I am a veterinary nurse & back in 2007 a little stray feral kitten was handed into the practice I work at...this kitten was Poppet an adorable black & white girl with a beautiful black mask across her eyes. She was petrified but grew to loves us all. 
We eventually found her a new home & a few days before she was going to be collected we vaccinated her. 
Well this was when her trouble began, she developed full blown cat flu & her new owners no longer wanted her 
She fought so hard, lost lots of weight & I can honestly say that it was the worst case of flu I have ever seen & I have been in practice for 7 years, we all wondered whether she had enough in her to get through it even her tooth sockets were bleeding. She then turned a corner when I bought in some cat milk & never looked back. 
She was Felv & fiv tested then & was negative.

She was with us a little while until we found her a perfect home & she continued to flourish, she was neutered & settled in well, growing in confidence every day but following a house move in 2009 where she was kept in for 3 weeks, the first time she was let out she never came back. 
That is until thursday when a cat that had been hit by a car was handed in, well this was poppet, very shocked by the whole event but apart from a few wounds seemed fine. 

We were all thrilled that she was ok after all this time but unfortunately her previous owners although pleased to hear she was ok had moved on in the last 9 months & had got another cat. 
So this is where I need your help, her owner has asked me if I can try I find her another home. 
Over the past three years she has been healthly with no re-occuring problems. She has had regular vaccinations with no problems although I think these have now lapsed due to her being missing. She is 3 years old now & still a timid little girl but she is adorable once she knows you (the other night she fell asleep with her head on my hand!) I feel she needs a quiet home where she can flourish into the beautiful cat I know she is. 
If anyone can help this special girl we would be incredibly grateful. 

Thanks for reading. 
Any questions pls ask.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

She is gorgeous! I just looked because my hamster's name is Poppet 

I hope she finds a lovely new home


----------



## mummiesofRio (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm disgusted that the family didn't want this gorgeous little girl back. Regardless of whether she was gone for 3 days or 3 years, or whether they'd got a new cat or not, a cat is for life & should be a part of the family, not a disposable object that can be replaced so easily. I hope very much that she finds a forever home with a family who will will give her all the unconditional love & attention she deserves. What a gorgeous little fighter.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Bless her,she is a gorgeous little girl and what a fighter!

I hope you get her a good home,I can't beleive that family didnt' want her back,obviously don't know a good cat when they have one.

Keep us updated on her progress she is a beauty!

Izzie


----------



## lillylove (May 4, 2010)

Oh she is lovely. What a lovely story that has fought that hard


----------

